
Wozniak Warns Apple Against Removing Headphone Jack - SQL2219
http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/technology/steve-wozniak-warns-apple-against-removing-iphone-7%E2%80%99s-headphone-jack/ar-BBw0375?OCID=ansmsnnews11
======
kazinator
> _Users would then be required to use an accessory that would plug into the
> iPhone’s Lightning port to connect wired headphones ..._

Kind of like users of an Intel 80386 PC using a "SoundBlaster 16" accessory
plugged into an ISA slot to obtain a headphone jack on the device of their
choice. Progress!

------
PhantomGremlin
Time will tell, but I strongly agree with The Woz. IMO this will turn out to
be a dumber move than New Coke.

